# 15th Air Force book



## soalebm (Nov 29, 2012)

In 2007 I started interviewing World War II veterans as a project for college. One of the men I interviewed was with the 463rd Bomb Group 773rd Bomb Squadron attached to the 15th Air Force in Foggia, Italy. I was fortunate enough to speak with him about his time flying combat missions and later about his time spent in Stalag luft IV after he was shot down. Because of this interview I began searching for anyone he was with who were still living. I eventually managed to find 7 surviving crew members of their B-17 nicknamed "Never Satisfied" (shot down Oct. 13, 1944 on a mission to Austria). Some of the men were with the crew during training and not with the crew when it went down and others were not willing to do interviews with me. But the men that did share their stories with me helped me piece together what it was like flying a B-17 from Foggia, Italy and the events of Friday, Oct. 13, 1944. My research took me to many different online resources and forums. I would like to say thank you to the members of this forum for helping me. I am still researching the airfields of Foggia and looking for photos, maps, journals, etc. I am also looking for any info about the South African Air Force that flew from Celone Airfield. If anyone is interested in my book or has anything to share please let me know!
Thanks again!
Brandon Soale


----------

